# Motorhome parking Alicanti airport, Terminal Parking



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Anybody used Terminal Parking looking on the net they seem good we need somewhere near the Airport to 6 weeks when we fly home for Xmas 75e for the period sounds good for a Rv 

Paul


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Haven't used them but used Victoria Parking just a few hundred metres from airport terminal. We were happy because all the motorhomes were parked in view of the 24 hour reception.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please check on how long your insurance will allow you to leave your van unattended.

Alan


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*parking terminal parking*

Were at Estartit at the mo were are heading south on sunday were going to Altea then we are leaving the motorhome at Terminal parking on the 24 Oct until 5 Dec also charging 75 Euros seems a good rate never left it there before but will feed back after we return in Dec

Mick


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you let me know what it's like after you leave it, as we fly home 20th Nov

Paul


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes.. Please leave some feedback...
They are always some posts asking about parking but very few replies..

I have not used ones near airports, usually leave at campsites etc.
Ref Insurance.. I dont think anyone give you any cover when out of the UK and away from the vehicle for max 48 hours..


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Terminal Parking say you are insured on there park, I think you will find most airport car parks are insured so if something happened just leave it to your insurance to sort it I use safeguard and they have always help me with any problems.

Paul


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Having used them for years I would recommend Royal Parking at Alicante airport.

Mike


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Terminal car park*

Hi, yes we Fly home on the 25 Oct will send feed back what the set up looks like i also asked if they have insurance they they told me yes when parked up they have the insurance to cover also when we return on the 8 Dec will also give feed back Mick


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Terminal car park*

Hi, yes we Fly home on the 25 Oct will send feed back what the set up looks like i also asked if they have insurance they they told me yes when parked up they have the insurance to cover Mick


----------

